# Home Lohas brings hydroponic gardening into your room



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2013)

This looks interesting, if prices ever come down!

Home Lohas brings hydroponic gardening into your room, rabbit guard not included


----------



## DrRob (18 Jun 2013)

It does indeed look nice, but, as you say, for the price it's not a lot of kit.

For that money I'd just buy a tank, some dry ferts and small pump and a kessil. I'm pretty certain I can rig up a planting frame that'll do the job just as well.....


----------



## ian_m (18 Jun 2013)

$680 + electricity to runs buys an awful number of bags of salads from Tesco's ?


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jun 2013)

You can make something similar for way less money..  but good try, some people would want something out of the box..


----------



## nayr88 (18 Jun 2013)

ian_m said:


> $680 + electricity to runs buys an awful number of bags of salads from Tesco's ?


 if i could favourite this i would haha


----------

